# Rocco HITS the gym



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2006)

Due to time constraints and having to be other places more often, I'm going back to HIT. Angel is going to be giving advice here and anyone else's advice is welcome. I won't be around a whole lot though, at least not for awhile. I'm still popping in on everyone though when I get the chances.

The split is going to be like Archie's- 

Workout Routine 1 (3 times through)
Split A-Chest/Back/Traps
Split B-Legs/Abs
Split C-Delts/Biceps/Triceps

Workout Routine 2 (3 times through)
Uppers
Lowers

Workout Routine 3 (3 times through)
Push
Legs
Pull

Workout Routine 4 (5 times through)
Full body

There will be between 2-4 days between each workout, the average being 3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks good !      Changing it up will keep things interesting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

(he wont tell anyone...but he's practicing his baby making skills, and is too busy with that to visit our journals)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Alright Rocco    Give 'em  'ell


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks good BRother Rocco!!! What do you need help with??? I'll defiantly be along for the ride fellow HITter!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Holy shit man where the hell have ya been?  I haven't seen a journal by you in ages!!!  Did you make one and I just miss it?  What ever happened with the second session of westside?  Do any more comps?  Damn I haven't talked to you in so long!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL, I'm so sorry everyone.  I started this journal and I haven't even had one workout to put in it!!!! Things have been so busy and I'm having a real hard time focusing on working out. Plus, I just had more work done to my back so it'll be a few days before I even can work out. Thanks for all your support, I'll be back in the gym soon!


Angel- I think the main thing I need help with is critique of what I'm doing. I'll post my w/o's and then you can add in your 2 cents about how to do it different or make it more intense or different exercises etc...When I jump to the next split or full body I may need help picking out exercises in advance to ensure I'm not overdoing it. Thanks!!!!!

Dead- Hey buddy, nice to hear from you. Sorry I've been so bad at keeping in touch. I've done 2 comps, I don't know if you knew about the 2nd one or not. Westside was going well except for the shoulder, everything was botherinig it including squats and even deads so I had to step back for a bit. How are you doing?

Billie- I'm plugging away hard at it  Actually Lisa just got notice that it didn't happen this month either   Am I freaking sterile?!?

Hey there Triple Threat!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck on your new program Rocco, and good luck on impregnating your wife too, hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

HAHHAHA rocco is shooting blanks 

Just kiddin bud!  Glad ya followed through with the 2nd comp you had in mind!  I'm doin good just keep at it 110% ya know!

Your having surgery on your back you said?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

he had some more of his Tatt put on...it is freaking awsome!  check out his gallery for the pic 

ya'll will get pregnant when your not trying...or at least that's what I've heard


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh bad ass man!  Lookin good!

Hey everyone always says get drunk and get at it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Angel- I think the main thing I need help with is critique of what I'm doing. I'll post my w/o's and then you can add in your 2 cents about how to do it different or make it more intense or different exercises etc...When I jump to the next split or full body I may need help picking out exercises in advance to ensure I'm not overdoing it. Thanks!!!!!


  Sounds Good my Friend, I'll be here for ya!!! Excellent Tatt BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Rocco.   

How are you feeling?  I hope better.  I hope your thyroid is rebounding.  It may sound crazy, but keep in mind the endocrine system is complex and when you mess with one hormone it can snowball affecting all the others.  When mine bottems out, I can kiss the sex drive good bye and I give new meaning to PMS.  Don't give up, I wouldn't be surprised if you score a hit when your thyroid is back to normal levels.   I look forward to seeing your workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Rocco !  Wassup ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2006)

Alright, I'm here!!! Thanks everyone. Yep, I think I am shooting blanks Dead LOL!! But if that is the case, I'm cool with adoption but not the money involved. 

My thyroid is doing better I think but my nipples have been hurting for a bit now. I guess I need to order nolva again


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Day one HIT...Chest/Back/Traps*

*Hammer Smith Bench-*
180 x 15, rest for 15 sec then 3 more (up weight)

*Incline DB Press-*
70 x 6.5 (up weight)

*Nautilus Flye-*
140 x 7

*Underhand Grip Pulldown-*
195 x 6 ( I don't think I was getting full ROM so I dropped for another set)
165 x 8  (up weight)

*WG Cable Row-*
140 x 10, rest for 10 sec then 2 more (different exercise next time)

*Hammer Smith Pullover-*
45 each side x 15 (up weight)

*BB Shrug-*
225 x 12 (up weight)

WO Time - 21 minutes

I'm thinking of supersetting chest and back next time. I felt like throwing up throughout the whole w/o. It's been a good 3 weeks I guess since I've worked out.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Rocco, I wouldn't suggest supersetting the opposing muscles, HIT aims to totally annihilate the targetted Muscle group, and then leave it alone!!! You won't get the same effect if you HIt it, then in a sense rest for a longer period of time (While you HIT the other Group), and then HIT it again, does that make sense???
In SS the 2 groups, you let the muscle relax, and go back to a resting state, HIT each Group, and be done!!!
Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Fantastic workout!! Glad to hear you and your thyroid are doing so much better.


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking damn good Rocco, keep it up!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of supersetting chest and back next time. I felt like throwing up throughout the whole w/o. It's been a good 3 weeks I guess since I've worked out.



Excellent.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o BRother Rocco, I wouldn't suggest supersetting the opposing muscles, HIT aims to totally annihilate the targetted Muscle group, and then leave it alone!!! You won't get the same effect if you HIt it, then in a sense rest for a longer period of time (While you HIT the other Group), and then HIT it again, does that make sense???
> In SS the 2 groups, you let the muscle relax, and go back to a resting state, HIT each Group, and be done!!!
> Good Stuff my Friend!!!




Straight from the HIT-man !!!  'Sup Rocco ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

guess he's too busy with the baby making to talk to us anymore


----------

